# Fitting a towbar to a GTR



## PetrolHeadScott (Feb 14, 2011)

This may seem like a strange thing to do but I just signed up for the Caterham Academy race series and need to tow my race car to the race meetings.
Nissan told me there is no tow bar kit for the GTR, has anyone ever fitted one?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

My pal fitted on to his r33. I dont think there is a kit out as such, but anything is possible.

Im not sure of the legal implications though, as it wont have a max towing weight.....


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Have a read here

GTR Trailer Hitch - Road Racing - NAGTROC - The Nissan GT-R Owners Club


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

PetrolHeadScott said:


> This may seem like a strange thing to do but I just signed up for the Caterham Academy race series and need to tow my race car to the race meetings.
> Nissan told me there is no tow bar kit for the GTR, has anyone ever fitted one?


You would be better off buying a cheap Transit etc as you will need to take tools, incl. a jack, jerry cans and spare wheels etc. Do you really want to put a load of spares etc in the boot of the GTR?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I agree with you Barry, but would be interesting to see if it can be done. I personally wouldnt tow anything with the car


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The handbook that comes with the R35 specifically says "Do not tow with this car".


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Much better idea is for you to pay me to run the car for you, we can prepare and set it up correctly, transport it in our truck and have a nice dry awning.
:clap:


----------



## PetrolHeadScott (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice, I think a separate tow vehicle is the way to go!
Cheers,
Scott.


----------



## uncle (Jun 6, 2012)

PetrolHeadScott said:


> Thanks for all of the advice, I think a separate tow vehicle is the way to go!
> Cheers,
> Scott.


Great choice a supercar with a tow bar is a big no no!!


----------

